# Video of "Beam engine at double scale" running.



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 27, 2008)

I somehow managed to miss recording some of the audio at the very beginning, but this video does give a very good look at the beam engine running for its very first time.---Brian


----------



## Davyboy (Aug 27, 2008)

BR-- It's magnificent! :bow: I love the beam engines. Thanks for sharing all the details and letting us see it run.

DB


----------

